# 9,000 mile trip ...



## thomasamski (Oct 24, 2010)

I retired in August and we just returned from a 9,000 mile, seven-week cross country trip that started in Tampa Bay, FL through southern California, up the coastal highway to Washington State and home via Yellowstone and other great places to visit. The biggest expense, of course, was fuel. In some areas of California is was nudging $5 a gallon. We were new to RVing when the trip began with only four short trips to our credit. Now we consider ourselves veterans of the road, but learn something new each time we go out. Some advise ... stick with KOA. They cost a few dollars more, but seem to have the best sites and are second only to Good Sam Club. There are some pretty good private parks, too, and a few that we couldn't wait to get out of the next morning. Most national parks have camping facilities, but some are without hookups. I could go on and on but don't want to bore you. The only problems experienced with my 2007 27-foot Coachmen Freelander on a Ford platform was a flat tire due to an improperly installed tire extender, a faulty XM Radio antenna and a loose wall that created a 3/4" space. Thank you all for answering my questions before, during and after that trip.

Tom


----------



## Triple E (Oct 24, 2010)

Re: 9,000 mile trip ...

We are all glad you made it home safe.  To bad you didn't make it to the Meet and Greet.  That is one private camp ground that you would have really enjoyed, especially with all of us there.   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2010)

Re: 9,000 mile trip ...

Tom keep the travel adventures coming.  Rvers are never bored listening to fellow rvers.  KOAs must be making a comeback.  Most of them were begining to run down.  Great to hear you make the 9k run with very few problems.


----------



## ptowndiver (Jan 8, 2017)

thomasamski said:


> I retired in August and we just returned from a 9,000 mile, seven-week cross country trip that started in Tampa Bay, FL through southern California, up the coastal highway to Washington State and home via Yellowstone and other great places to visit. The biggest expense, of course, was fuel. In some areas of California is was nudging $5 a gallon. We were new to RVing when the trip began with only four short trips to our credit. Now we consider ourselves veterans of the road, but learn something new each time we go out. Some advise ... stick with KOA. They cost a few dollars more, but seem to have the best sites and are second only to Good Sam Club. There are some pretty good private parks, too, and a few that we couldn't wait to get out of the next morning. Most national parks have camping facilities, but some are without hookups. I could go on and on but don't want to bore you. The only problems experienced with my 2007 27-foot Coachmen Freelander on a Ford platform was a flat tire due to an improperly installed tire extender, a faulty XM Radio antenna and a loose wall that created a 3/4" space. Thank you all for answering my questions before, during and after that trip.
> 
> Tom





thomasamski said:


> I retired in August and we just returned from a 9,000 mile, seven-week cross country trip that started in Tampa Bay, FL through southern California, up the coastal highway to Washington State and home via Yellowstone and other great places to visit. The biggest expense, of course, was fuel. In some areas of California is was nudging $5 a gallon. We were new to RVing when the trip began with only four short trips to our credit. Now we consider ourselves veterans of the road, but learn something new each time we go out. Some advise ... stick with KOA. They cost a few dollars more, but seem to have the best sites and are second only to Good Sam Club. There are some pretty good private parks, too, and a few that we couldn't wait to get out of the next morning. Most national parks have camping facilities, but some are without hookups. I could go on and on but don't want to bore you. The only problems experienced with my 2007 27-foot Coachmen Freelander on a Ford platform was a flat tire due to an improperly installed tire extender, a faulty XM Radio antenna and a loose wall that created a 3/4" space. Thank you all for answering my questions before, during and after that trip.
> 
> Tom


 Hi,
Sounds like a sweet trip.. My wife and I just retired also and want to made the same trip. We are seasoned RV'ers and are ready to roll. Did you by chance log your routes?
I am having a hard time trying to do this. Any help would be greatly   *appreciated*.
Bryan and Sue


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2017)

Bryan and Sue, you may not get a response from this post as it was in 2010 and I have not seen them on here since


----------

